# I've lost one CD



## Monbu (Oct 8, 2001)

Cookies4Marilyn or Eric,I was wondering if you could help, I've lost the 2nd CD with sides 3 & 4 on it (I think one of my children got hold of it). I didn't think to make any copies because I thought the CD's would last forever! Is there anyway I could buy just CD 2. I know I've finished listening to them but I want to keep the complete set so I can listen again in time as I know now they have been so helpful. Have you any suggestions?Thanks,Michelle.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Michelle,Sorry to hear you've lost your second CD - poor you.I accidentally threw out my schedule awhile ago which had me hopping mad at my stupidity.







If its not possible to buy the second CD seperately - you can have mine as I've put mine onto my MP3 player (as I don't have a CD player).Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Monbu, I am pretty sure this is possible to get one just email Mike about it.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Michelle, we can do that for you, email Mike with your address and information, and one of us will get back to you with the details!


----------



## Monbu (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks all for your replies. Where would I get Mike's email address from? I've checked the IBS Audio Program site but I cannot find it? Could you perhaps email me with it? Mine is mon###alveo.com.Claire, thank you very much for your suggestion, it's nice to know that I'm not the only one that's daft enough to do something like this.Thanks again,Michelle.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Michelle,Mike's email address is:TimeLineServices###cs.comClair


----------

